# Got my new bike today Fuji Team PRO



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

Pick up my new Fuji TEAM PRO CARBON today from Performance got a sweet deal too $1739+10% gift card of $174 total savings 30% compared to retail sale price of $1999+tax.:thumbsup: 
Cant wait to ride her 1st thing tommorow morning, i will break her in with a 30mile ride. and follow up ride of 50miles on sat, review to follow.

Put my carbonio saddle, shimano 105 pedals, Sigma computer and Vuelta Corsa lite wheels for a total of 17.9lbs, also went with compact Ultegra crankset and 11-28 cassette. Cant upload picture i can email photo to someone to upload for me if you guys dont mind, review to follow.


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Congrats*

have fun w/ your new Fuji. You may be able to get another $140 bucks back next Friday from Performance. They're having a 20% off sale (including bikes) so yours will be $1600 (20% off of $2000. And, Performance has a 90day price guarantee which I'm assuming they would honor. Hope so.

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Content_10052_10551_-1_Guarantee


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

1st ride was a short 12mile loop by my house but fast so i can make final setup for sat. ride. 2 short climbs but just went all out on them and felt gr8.

Sat. ride was great Valencia CA. to Acton via Agua Dulce for a total of 60 miles, bike is fast, VERY FAST on flat, i like how it climbs too and great going down hills. Going home its pretty much down hill but we had nose wind my buddy and i pushed hard for about 5-8 miles to average around 30-35mph not bad coz of the nose wind, dialed it pretty good setup wise. 

So far very happy, but need to change a few stuff: Need a new stem as i feel to upright (started a tread for the stem recomendations) also want to chage the tires (open to suggestions) to maybe conti 4000 or vittoria open pave, also running Vuelta Corsa lite wheelset, Shimano Ultegra compact crank set and shimano 6700 11-28 cassette. Bike came in with standard cranks and 11-25 and Mavic Aksium Race rims


----------



## kahn011 (Nov 20, 2009)

*2006 Fuji Roubaix RC*

First road bike. New, shop was getting rid of old models and got a nice deal. Took her out on a night ride. So smooth and sexy.

Anyone know any nice french names starting with "R" that I can christen her with?

Other than Roxanne or Renee.

pics:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/oliver_schaufelberger/4129759413/in/set-72157622866200062/


----------



## jasont3260 (Apr 7, 2010)

Raquel, Rosella, Remy, Renata, Rachelle...


----------

